# Saskatchewan TS



## boyblue (Feb 11, 2006)

I couldn't find any Saskatchewan TS resorts in RCI.  Are they all in II?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 11, 2006)

I would be surprised if there were any TS's at all in Sask.

Most of the southern part of the province is rolling prairie farmland.  Northern Sask, is woodland, lakes and meadows.  Both are beautiful in their own way.

It is a relatively sparesly populated province.

Here is a link.

http://www.sasktourism.com/

Good luck, let us know if you find any TS there.

Rick


----------



## Victoria (Feb 11, 2006)

No - nothing between Banff and Elkhorn in Manitoba for either II or RCI.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 11, 2006)

I sent an email to these guys:

Williamson Guest Lodge
Timeshare Resort
Kamsack, Saskatchewan 

http://www.pin.ca/sask/timeshare/default.htm

I figure even if they're not affiliated with RCI or II I might be able to rent a week or two.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 11, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> I sent an email to these guys:
> 
> Williamson Guest Lodge
> Timeshare Resort
> ...



I have been in that general area many years ago.  It will be farmland and rolling hills.  The Duck Mountain area is more of a large hill than it is a "mountain".

But if you are looking for winter cold.  Saskatchewan will certainly be a good choice.  

Outdoor activities I assume would be cross country skiing, snowmobiling and snowshoeing.

It will also be far enough north to see the Northern Lights, the Aurora Borealis.

Let us know what they tell you.

Rick


----------



## boyblue (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't heard anything as yet.  Maybe it's because it was the weekend.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is the Response on the Saskatchewan TS inquiry.

The Williamson Lodge in Kamsack is still in its formative stage as a Timeshare resort.

I still mainly use it as a rental family getaway, however it is pretty much fully furnished and ready to use at any time. I live in New York. Some of my family also live in New York and Boston. Other members live in Canada within a 250-500 radius of Kamsack. A few of my family members still live in Kamsack.

I can arrange for you to stay there, either on a rental basis or on a personal exchange basis between you and me. 
Rental Cost would be US$700 per week for the entire lodge, which consists of one two bedroom apartment/condo,  one bedroom apartment and a studio apartment. I don't have any way of locking off the different apartments at this time, so I would have to charge the following rates if you just rent one of the apartments.
2 BR = $550, 1 BR = $450, Studio = $350

For details on doing an exchange, I would need to know what week and what resort you would be offering in exchange, and what size of apartment/condo you own there. I could probably accept your RCI week if we could put together a written agreement that would allow me to use one of your weeks either to rent to a client of mine or for my own use.  I would also need a refundable $500 cash security deposit if you occupied my Lodge, before I used your condo, to hold until the use of your condo was actually accomplished.

There are no other timeshare resorts in Saskatchewan.

Thanks for your interest in the Williamson Lodge.


----------



## madherb (Feb 14, 2006)

Everything was going fine til you got to the $500 refundable deposit.  He doesn't offer you one if the trade goes the other way (ie him first).


----------



## Murfie (Feb 14, 2006)

*Sask TS*

I went to Sask this summer and couldn't find TS but the hotels are very reasonable-we paid less than $100 per night Canadian for a nice place right on the river.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 15, 2006)

madherb said:
			
		

> Everything was going fine til you got to the $500 refundable deposit.  He doesn't offer you one if the trade goes the other way (ie him first).



I could understand a guy trying to protect his interest & you have to understand his perspective.  Unless they experience a hurricane in Saskatchewan his lodge won't be going anywhere.  Even so if it's anything like the timber framed buildings we saw in Alberta & BC a hurricane would have little effect.  

Besides he only stated his requirements I'm sure he would be open to mine; which would be a letter of confirmation for the range weeks available to us.  Depending on the volume of rentals he is doing I might require that the confirmation be notarized.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> Unless they experience a hurricane in Saskatchewan his lodge won't be going anywhere.  Even so if it's anything like the timber framed buildings we saw in Alberta & BC a hurricane would have little effect.



While I am sure that there are log houses or timber framed homes in Saskatchewan, it is more common in Alberta & BC because of the logging industry in those provinces.  You couldn't compare the forests of BC to the forests of Sask.  I am no logger expert, but the forests of Sask, will look like scrub tree's next to wilds of BC.

My assumption is that the lodge is a converted farm house, though I may be wrong.  I would ask for pictures of the place.  The rates didn't seem too bad though.

Good luck & thanks for the update.

Rick


----------



## boyblue (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the insight Rick.  I'll definitely ask for pictures.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 22, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> Thanks for the insight Rick.  I'll definitely ask for pictures.


 

Just curious if you ever got any pics from the place?

Rick


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Ill try to do some snooping for you, Saskatchewan is a huge place geographically, but a very small world people wise, everyone knows someone from somewhere.  My husband's cousin's wife has family in Kamsack.

On the other hand, if you want to see the REAL Saskatchewan, come visit our farm and we'll visit you when we go to the Bahamas!

In all seriouslness, what time of year are you thinking of visiting?  If you like to fish, up North is the best fishing.  I am curious as to why you would pick Saskatchewan over Alberta/BC - while we have our own kind of beauty here, and it is a wonderful place to live because of the people and close community bonds, there is nothing in this world that compares to the Rockies for stunning scenery!

Just curious....

LeAnn


----------



## ricoba (Feb 28, 2006)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Ill try to do some snooping for you, Saskatchewan is a huge place geographically, but a very small world people wise, everyone knows someone from somewhere.  My husband's cousin's wife has family in Kamsack.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want to see the REAL Saskatchewan, come visit our farm and we'll visit you when we go to the Bahamas!



I know you are teasing, but, that would be an excellent way to see the real Saskatchewan.  A trip to SK is a lot more about meeting good natured, friendly, helpful and down-to-earth folks, than it is about "sightseeing".  

Don't be afraid to be proud of life out on the praires, SK & Manitoba are beautiful in a different way than BC.  I have lived in all three places and each has its own type of beauty.

Btw, where is Edam?  

Rick


----------



## boyblue (Feb 28, 2006)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Ill try to do some snooping for you, Saskatchewan is a huge place geographically, but a very small world people wise, everyone knows someone from somewhere.  My husband's cousin's wife has family in Kamsack.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want to see the REAL Saskatchewan, come visit our farm and we'll visit you when we go to the Bahamas!
> 
> ...



We vacation in early December & mid March.  The only thing we really look to do is snowmobile.  Other than that we just go for walks/drives, look for good food & chill out.

We want to eventually visit all of the southern provinces & Northern States.  We have already been to Alberta & BC and we will definetly go again.  The funny thing is we get that a lot.  "Why would you want to come here this time of year?"  I'm beginning to think that we're a bit weird; we love snow covered things.


----------



## merc (Feb 28, 2006)

The provincial park near Kamsack is famous for its snowmobiling, as is the area in general.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah, snowmobiling - now you're talking!  Yes, I can see why you picked SK and in particular the area you did.  You'll be dressed for the cold!  There are also nice accomodations in and near the National Park in the North East part of the province and miles of trail - cross country ski trails too.  Even some great stuff near us (but this year has been plagued by a serious lack of snowfall......until two days ago!)

And Rick - I agree, the people in Saskatchewan (and the prairies in general) have much to be proud of and often sell themselves short.  I've beem here 20 years (originally a big city girl and a Yank to boot....) and I love it and it is my HOME now.  Edam is about half way between Lloydminster and North Battleford in the NW corner of the province.  We have rolling hills, the Saskatchewan River and the most awesome sunRISES (and not bad sunsets either).  Not to mention enough wildlife that every morning on the way to work I feel like I'm driving one of those video game obstacle courses except that the stakes are much higher when the animals are real!

LeAnn


----------



## boyblue (Mar 31, 2006)

Is there ever enough snow in early to mid December to go snowmobiling or should we figure on a March trip for SK?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 31, 2006)

I am sure one of the SK locals will chime in, but if my memory serves me correctly December will give you a better chance of snow than March.  I think you can expect snow as early as October, with a melt off starting in March.  But I just met some folks from Manitoba yesterday, who said it was a very warm winter there this past year, which is out of the norm.

Did you ever get pics of the resort?

Rick


----------



## boyblue (Apr 2, 2006)

Good enough,
I'll put Sask in a December slot.  It would be either 2007 or 2008.  As far as the pictures, come to think of it, I don't think I ever asked.


----------



## merc (Apr 3, 2006)

There can be quite a bit of year to year variance as to when the big snows start, and when the big melt happens.  Late Dec. is good most years, as is early March, and late March is risky in low snowfall years, although the days are considerably longer.  Dec. daylight is very short.


----------

